# How dental professionals can respond to 'oil pulling' patients



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

"For the record, a regular oil-pulling routine should not replace routine dental visits and traditional at-home oral care. Oil pulling does not reverse the effects of tooth decay, and it’s important that patients are made fully aware of that. That being said, I do believe that it is a great supplemental therapy. The phrase “oil pulling” comes from the process of the oil being “worked” in the mouth by pulling, pushing, and sucking it through the teeth. This type of oral therapy isn’t new at all; it has its origins in Ayurvedic medicine dating back 3,000 years.
The procedure involves rinsing (swishing) approximately one tablespoon of oil around in your mouth. As the oil hits your teeth and gums, microbes are picked up as though they are being drawn to a powerful magnet. Bacteria hiding under crevices in the gums and in pores and tubules within the teeth are sucked out of their hiding places and held firmly in the solution."

http://www.dentistryiq.com/articles...nals-can-respond-to-oil-pulling-patients.html


----------



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

This is way interesting, I never heard of it, but now I will look into it, thanks Meanderer Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

I've done oil pulling before with coconut oil, still do it now and then...http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/oil-pulling-goes-mainstream-health-benefits-cannot-be-denied/


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 21, 2014)

I've been doing it with coconut oil.  Just heard about it this year from my massage therapist.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

Oh shoot, I thought I posted again to you SB, but to Kim as well now, I just want to say I tried the coconut oil today, thinking that would be the best tasting.  I haven't seen the link yet, so need to check that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

I tried it before once with sunflower oil, but I like the taste of coconut oil best.  Had a bit of a gag reflex in keeping it in my mouth, they suggest 20 minutes, first thing in the morning, then spit it out.  I still eat a spoonful of coconut oil frequently for its benefits regarding Alzheimer's prevention. http://oilpulling.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

I have olive-oil, and coconut oil, use them both everyday for so many benefits I've read about.  You already know about me adding gelatin to my routine as well.  I'm on day 11 of using that


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 22, 2014)

Never heard of using oil, but frequently use 'Corsodyl' in the same way.  It's very good for treating and preventing gum disease.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Never heard of using oil, but frequently use 'Corsodyl' in the same way.  It's very good for treating and preventing gum disease.



I hadn't heard of that CL?  I'll google it


----------



## Ruth (May 26, 2014)

I'm a new convert who will be doing this regularly!


----------

